# Welche Datenbank würd ich wollen?



## Guest (26. Mrz 2008)

Hallo 

Ich wär auf der Suche nach ner Datenbank. Momentan speicher ich alles was ich an Daten speichern will per JDom
in xml-Datein, was zwar durchaus Vorteile hat, aber auf Dauer wirds grad bei Fremdverschlüsselten Sachen echt 
anstrengend.

Jetzt weiss ich nicht genau auf welche Datenbank ich setzen soll. Ich hab mal ein bisschen geforumssucht, und
bin bisher bei HSQLDB (siehe link), aber der Post ist von 9.2006  :? 

Wie issn das, was benutzt ihr privat?

Wenn ich mal meine Wunschliste ausrollen darf:
- Sie sollte für privaten wie kommerziellen Gebrauch frei sein
- schön wäre ein Plugin für Eclipse zum durchforsten der Tabellen und so
- Updateable-Resultsets sollten problemfrei sein (seit der 10g hab ich in Oracle damit nämlich stellenweise Probleme)

Mir reichen auch Stichworte nach denen ich dann weitersuchen gehn kann.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Niki (26. Mrz 2008)

Ich find die apache Derby Datenbank spitze. Soweit ich weiß ist die DB2 sehr ähnlich bzw. davon abgeleitet. Ist performant und sehr einfach zu "installieren". Doku gibts auch genug dafür!


----------



## Gast (26. Mrz 2008)

Danke dir schonmal, geh ich mir gleich mal anschaun 

Ihr könnt ruhig noch weitere Vorschläge machen


----------



## ms (26. Mrz 2008)

h2
postgresql

ms


----------



## trazzag (26. Mrz 2008)

bin immernoch absoluter Freund von H2: sehr performant, rein in Java geschrieben.
Verwende ich vor allem gerne "embedded" in kleineren Anwendungen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Mrz 2008)

H2 soll zumindest performater sein als Derby.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der H2-Webseite:





Quelle


----------



## Niki (26. Mrz 2008)

Wenn dem so ist werde ich mir auch einmal H2 zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2008)

Ich denke, das die Performance der Datenbank stark applikationsabhängig ist, deswegen würde ich auf diese Grafik nicht allzuviel geben. Allerdings ist h2 wirklich sehr einfach in eigene Programme einzubinden und funktioniert recht fehlerlos.


----------



## foobar (28. Mrz 2008)

Ab Java 1.6 ist doch die Java DB enthalten, die meines Wissens auf Apache Derby basiert.


----------



## tuxedo (28. Mrz 2008)

Ich hab den Vergleich von H2 zu anderen DBs schon vor längerem gesehen. Aber "irgendwie" sieht's doch seltsam aus, dass H2 im best-case über 3x schneller ist wie MySQL oder Postgres. Kann mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen. Irgend einen Haken muss es da doch geben. Wird da im embedded-betrieb vielleicht, ähnlich wie bei hsqldb, alles in den RAM geladen? Wenn ja: Wieso ist H2 dann immer noch so extrem viel schneller als hsqldb?

Eine detailierte Erklärung zu der Grafik wäre schon nicht schlecht.

- Alex


----------



## robertpic71 (28. Mrz 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine detailierte Erklärung zu der Grafik wäre schon nicht schlecht.



Bitteschön: http://www.h2database.com/html/performance.html



			
				alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber "irgendwie" sieht's doch seltsam aus, dass H2 im best-case über 3x schneller ist wie MySQL oder Postgres. Kann mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen


3xschneller ist ja nur im embedded Mode. In diesem fällt die ganze TCP-Kommunikation flach und arbeitet direkt mit den H2-Funktionen (H2 muss in der selben JVM laufen). Im Server/Clientbetrieb ist sie nur "schneller", aber nicht im Faktor 2-3.

Ich arbeite recht gerne mit der H2-Datenbank, bervorzugt im embedded-Modus. Dieser ist subjektiv schneller als alle mir bekannten freien Datenbanken (Postgres, MySQL) und kann auch (mir bekannten) mit kommerziellen Datenbanken mithalten (Oracle auf AIX/Linux, DB2 auf OS/400). 

Ich setze die H2 produktiv für einen Webkatalog (Seiten in der Datenbank). 100 aktive Sessions bringen die Datenbank nicht ins schwitzen. Außerdem habe ich noch einen Service für eine Volltextsuche mit H2 gemacht. Texte aus verschiedenen Quellen (ERP, Katalog, Lieferantendaten via DB oder SOA) werden für ca. 150.000 Artikel verdichtet und stehen als Service für die ERP-Anwendung zur Verfügung. Theoretisch können 700 User den Dienst gleichzeit benutzen, praktisch kommt alle paar Sekunden ein Abfrage, zu Spitzenzeiten ca. 10 pro Sekunden. Alles kein Problem mit H2.  

/Robert


----------



## tuxedo (28. Mrz 2008)

Naja, das hab ich auch gefunden. Aber was macht H2 "anders" als HSQLDB, welche ich auch "embedded" benutzen kann??

DAS meinte ich mit Detailierte Infos.

- Alex


----------



## Guest (2. Apr 2008)

Ich bedanke mich vorab schonmal bei allen, ich werd mir die derby und h2 mal übers Wochenende zu Gemüte 
führen(hab ich schon gesagt das ich den Rest der Woche Urlaub hab?  ) , gut ausschauen tuen beide find ich, 
aber erstmal testspielen. Rückmeldung gibts dann nächste Woche


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2008)

mysql rockt! vor allem mit prepared statements.
Die geschwindigkeit ist enorm!


----------

